# Wenn ihr das jetzt lest denkt ihr ich bin Blöd.



## Forester FXT (4. April 2017)

Also um auf den Punkt zu kommen....


Ich Suche Luftschläuche die nicht rund sind sondern Gerade...

Also um genau zu werden am besten die von Anhänger Reifen in Schlauchform....

Gibt es sowas am Markt ??

Bin für jede Hilfe da offen..


----------



## bastus (4. April 2017)

*AW: Wenn ihr das jetzt lest denkt ihr ich bin Blöd.*

Ich hab keine Ahnung ob man sowas kaufen kann  , allerdings gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich solche schläuche selber zu fertigen.Ich hab mir selbst mal ein Boot gebaut und dafür Schläuche angefertigt. Das ganze funktioniert nach dem Schlauch-Mantel Prinzip. eine recht dünne Blase die die Luft hält (Hierfür hab ich dünnes PU Material benutzt wie es auch bei Kites zum Kitesurfen verwendet wird und das ganze in einen stabilen Mantel aus dickem Cordura verpackt . Wie gesagt die Blase ist Luftdicht und der Druck wird vom Textilen Mantel gehalten. Das Boot lässt sich bretthart aufpumpen und hält nun schon einige Jahre.Falls du interesse hast schick mir deine Mailadresse per PN uns ich sende dir Bilder und kann dir ein paar Tips geben wie man so etwas macht
Gruß
Basti


----------



## bastus (4. April 2017)

*AW: Wenn ihr das jetzt lest denkt ihr ich bin Blöd.*

Hier ein Bild von dem Boot


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Wenn ihr das jetzt lest denkt ihr ich bin Blöd.*

@Bastus:
DAS hast Du selber gebaut???????????

RESPEKT!!!!!!!!!!!

Da wär aber ne Bastelanleitung oder ein Baubericht klasse - den würd ich auch gerne dann im Onlinemag vom AB bringen, bei www.Anglerpraxis.de..

Also nur her damit ;-))))


----------



## bastus (4. April 2017)

*AW: Wenn ihr das jetzt lest denkt ihr ich bin Blöd.*

Moin
Danke für das Lob , allerdings liegt das Projekt schon einige Jahre zurück und der Bau wurde von mir ncht dokumentiert. Eine genaue Bauanleitung wäre deshalb recht aufwändig zu erstellen. Ausserdem hatte ich bei dem steckbaren Alurahmen das grosse Glück jemanden zu kennen der drehen ,fräsen und Alu schweissen kann .so konnte ich ein recht kleines Packmaß realisieren . es Ging ja auch in diesem Post eigentlich nur darum ,daß man sich aufblasbare Schläuche in jeder Form relativ einfach selber bauen kann .Alles was man dazu braucht ist eine PU- Folie ,ein Bügeleisen zum Schweissen derselben , ein paar Schlauchbootventile zum einschrauben und für die Mantel ne Nähmaschiene .Und natürlich etwas handwerkliches Geschick .
wenn man mit der Folie nicht klarkommt kann man sich entsprechende Blasen sicher auch in Kite-shops anfertigen lassen .Die haben das material und können es Luftdicht verarbeiten
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Wenn ihr das jetzt lest denkt ihr ich bin Blöd.*

merci dann soweit..!!


----------



## bastus (4. April 2017)

*AW: Wenn ihr das jetzt lest denkt ihr ich bin Blöd.*

Ausserdem war zwar der Materialeinsatz mit ca 50€ recht gering ,das teuerste war der Strandstuhl und die Ruder ,allerdings steckt in dem Ganzen Boot ne Menge Arbeit ( wie das immer so ist bei Eigenbauten ) und rein wirtschaftlich wäre es sicher sinnvoller sich so ein Ding einfach zu kaufen. ich wollte damals einfach wissen ob man sowas auch selber bauen kann. geht !
Gruß
Basti


----------



## bastus (4. April 2017)

*AW: Wenn ihr das jetzt lest denkt ihr ich bin Blöd.*

Da ist mir noch was eingefallen, zum Thema Luftschläuche fertig kaufen . Es gibt im Bootsbedarf aufblasbare Auftriebskörper für Segelboote in allen erdenklichen Formen und Grössen zu kaufen . oder Du guckst mal ebenfalls im Bootsbedarf nach aufblasbaren Fendern, die gibt es auch in allen möglichen Grössen und die dinger sind echt stabil
Basti


----------



## bastus (4. April 2017)

*AW: Wenn ihr das jetzt lest denkt ihr ich bin Blöd.*

Oder sogenannte Sliprollen , auch im Bootszubehör


----------



## Yellow (4. April 2017)

*AW: Wenn ihr das jetzt lest denkt ihr ich bin Blöd.*

@bastus

Tolles Boot von dir.....Respekt#6


----------

